# Poring from a metal can



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok stupid question time. I like buying thinner in the 1 gallon metal cans and then transferring them to qt containers. The problem is that the thinner runs down the edge of the can and all over the place. Anyone have any tips for pouring from the metal can?

Thanks,


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2009)

use a small funnel on the qt can and then punch a hole in the gallon can at other end from opening to release vacuum?


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

i've always hated this. the only thing i can think to recommend is a small siphon. should be able to get it pretty cheap.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Drive a nail through the gutter the ridge of the can.


----------



## davch00 (Jan 10, 2009)

just keep the opening on the top when pouring. That lets air in to replace the thinner as it comes out.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't want to put a hole in the top of the can. Doing so would allow the solvent inside to evaporate. Might as well allow it pour on the floor, at least the floor would be clean after wiping it up.

Pouring from the top of the can is ok but if you just want an ounce or two, it makes it a little difficult. That darn handle gets in the way.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Sherwin-Williams sells a replacement top for a gallon paint can that has a spigot built in. The're cheap & work great.

Pop


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I assume your referring to the rectangular shaped can. I would get a pour spout that is used for a gas can. It should match up to the threads.


----------



## jsheaney (Jun 25, 2007)

I use a turkey baster to suck it out of the can and squirt it into a dixie cup or a plastic cup.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm confused. I thought the OP was talking about cans of thinner, the rectangular 1-gallon cans with the little screw off cap. Or, is he talking about the round 1-gallon paint cans?


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I re-read what he wrote, hes talking about the square metal cans not the round.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Rectangular 1-gallon cans.










I checked my gas cans, Blitz plastic cans, and they are too big.

I've tried a few different Google searches are I haven't got much information from that….


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't know if they still carry it but Home Depot sold a spout that fit the top of the thinner can. I purchased two of them about a year ago and they really work well. You may want to check the paint department. It is called a Snap & Pour spout. They snap over the opening of the can. Here is a link for what you are looking for. http://www.skymall.com/shopping/detail.htm?pid=203119582&pnr=W22&siteID=pH8ipKrTWF8-Nqnpsp9KcIQhqPlVsloqDw


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Well I think I may have found something. I read an article somewhere that talked about a spout for Coleman white gas cans. Took a long time to find it but I think this may be it










I'm going to order one from Amazon to see how it works.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I found a short article on Todd Clippinger's website about just what you are looking for

but, I can't find the product on the company's website.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

for some reason I thought you were talking about a round 1 gal. paint can. Don't know why, I've never seen thinner in a paint can. The Coleman spout looks like the way to go.

Pop


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Nice! Let us know how it works!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Chunky, that's exactly what you need. I used one for years. You may spill just a little, but not much. Plus, you don't have to worry about over-filling. I really didn't know that they still sold them. Let us know how it goes. Good luck.
- JJ


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How I pour is from the side with the spout on top. It takes a little practice but it works fine for me.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Jack: That's what I had in mind.

I ordered one of the Coleman's and it will be here Wednesday. I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm looking all over the web for them thinking that someone had to manufacture them for ML Campbell but, I still haven't found them.


----------



## BigD1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Why would you say, "Stupid" quetion time? Heck, I work with guys who can't even pour water out of a boot. You're light years ahead of the average soul. Looks like you found your solution. Great job!! That's what I like about Lumber Jocks….It seems like family….because we are!!!


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi BigD1, I joined Lumber Jocks several years ago & then let it sit. I also belong to 2 local clubs, Shopsmith Users Group (SSUG) & other Shopsmith on-line groups. This Christmas I started to get involved with Lumber Jocks & I love it. Because of the world wide membership & the "Family" there's always something going on. Ask a question and 30 seconds later there's one or more answers. Of all the on-line groups I've tried the is by far & away the best.

Pop


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Well the verdict is in, FAIL. The the threads on Coleman spout are way too small, more on the order of magnitude of a 2L soda bottle.

The search continues…


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's another idea. They make gas cans like the cans mineral spirits come in. Go to an auto supply store & see if they have a spout that will work. Don't know just grasping at straws.

Pop


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Chunk, did you run a search on it? I just typed in "pouring from a metal can" on Yahoo! and got a lot of hits. Try it and see if you can find some info.
- SY


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

"I've tried a few different Google searches are I haven't got much information from that….

-Chunk"

There is tons of information but it's all about metal gas cans or how to pour so that the hole is at the top of the can and not the bottom. Metal gas cans, or at least the ones that have I found so far, have a much to large diameter opening.


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

punch a small hole in a spare cap and squeeze out a stream of liquid like charcoal lighter fluid?


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

the problem is one that is caused by the low surface tension of the solvent you're pouring out, so the way to solve it can be even more simple than using a nozzle or spout of some sort.

when you pour, dont pour straight out into the air. pour along a rod (glass, metal, plastic - something you can keep as clean as you care). Hold the rod up vertically in the smaller container, then touch the upper end to the mouth of the larger (source) container….then pour away. with a tiny bit of practice you should have it drip free.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Aaron: This works but I still prefer a spout.

kunk: Even so, it's still difficult to dispense just a small amount.

I mean really, they put spouts on gas cans. Could you imagine having to decant 6 gallons of fuel into your mower?


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

What about surgical tubing? It's cheap. You could just cut a 6" piece, stretch it over the opening, and you have a spout. The tubing might not last, but it'd be cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Chunk,

I have found that the snap-on spouts have worked best for me. I'm talking about the ones like TheOldTimer gave you a link to above. I buy mine at my local Home Depot (they're in the paint dept.), our Sherwin Williams store, or our Ace Hardware store. They're pretty common around here. Inexpensive. Work great. Strongly recommend them.

If that doesn't work for you, try transferring the contents of the one gallon can to quart sized mason jars. It's easier to pour from them and it makes less mess.

Cheers!


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

I have looked for spouts for awhile but no box store or Sher Williams has them, I can't believe that with all this technology in 2011 no one has come up with a simple solution to this. It is a million dollar idea!...... oh crap I just gave it away.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

If you watch the TV show called "Everyday Edison" a guy named Dick Ho made a Spill-Resistant Bottle. 
I haven't seen the show fore a while, I don't know if manufacturing are moving to that new technology.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

You'd be surprised what you find when you Google "Dick Ho" so try Google-ing "Everyday Edison" and you can find the right guy on Season 1.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's the video you can watch
http://video.tvguide.com/Everyday+Edisons/Dont+Cry+Over+Spilled.../6374452?autoplay=true&partnerid=OVG


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I made the odyssey to the box stores today. No dice on the snap on spouts. The only snap on spouts that I found where for 5 gal buckets.

They did have a funnel that had a couple different attachments with it but that didn't work either.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

*ChunkC* I think the Coleman PN is # 5103B703T for their fuel pour spout.
If you can't find it locally, try the coleman repair parts site.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

ChunkC,
I usually take my awl and punch a 3/16" hole in the corner, as close to the edge as I can get it. Then I have a rubber stopper I put in that hole to close it up. If I want to pour a lot, I use the threaded opening on the top, from the side method. If I want a little, I pull out the stopper and squeeze out a little. I guess I really should use a brass punch to avoid any possibility of sparks; but I haven't blown up yet and I been doing it this way for 50 years.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Chunk,

PM me with your address and I'll send you a spout. They're less than two bucks so I can spare one to help a fellow LJ.

Cheers.


----------



## nobglop (Jan 31, 2016)

I went to Amazon and wasted $5.99 purchasing the Coleman can spout. It fits cans with 1" OD openings. It does *not* fit any of my 1 gallon square solvent cans commonly available today, which are ~ 1-3/8" OD.

I have two solutions which have met my needs.

1. A $2 turkey baster kept in the shop next to the solvents. I use that for transferring just a few ounces.

2. To refill my quart can from the one gallon, I bought a sacrificial quart can of mineral spirits (has the same cap as the 1 gallon) and harvested the cap. I drilled small holes through the cap using my Dremel tool using care not to damage the fiber gasket. Then I used liberal amounts of JB-weld epoxy as a adhesive-sealant to glue it inside another (sacrificial, cut off) spout that is intended to dispense from 5 gallon paint pails.

It pours better with an air inlet. So instead of just punching a hole with a nail, I use a self-tapping #8 sheet metal screw with a flat nylon washer. Just loosen the screw to pour and tighten again for storage. This prevents evaporation and stinking up the shop. Nylon is not reactive to any common shop solvents


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Spout on top like Jim says. It takes a little practice but once you get the hang of it you'll have a lot more control.


----------

